# 13-Month Old New Behaviors



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all...
Kili is now 13 months old and is going through a bit of a phase when it comes to barking, whining and fear. I know puppies go through fear stages--Kili was no exception--but is this still an issue at 13 months?
She now barks at dogs when she hadn't before. She will also pull up short and have no interest walking down a sidewalk. Sometimes when faced with a new situation she no longer acts with confidence but will whine. I finally got her to chill in the car (she would start crying when I stopped at a light) and now she's starting up again even though everywhere we go is positive reinforcement for her (park, play, etc.)
Is this just normal adolescent behavior? As an aside, there have been no life changes to her environment like a move, etc.
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There is an adolescent fear stage too. 13 months doesn't quite seem the right timing (a bit late) to me, but in the absence of any other explanation that could be it, especially if you don't recall an adolescent fearful stage having already passed you by. I think it sounds as though you have a good handle on helping Kili to get over what ever is bothering her. Keep things positive and build her confidence and I am sure you will see improvements. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It took Poppy nearly two years to work through all her worries! She is a born follower - if one of the other dogs barks at a strange dog or person, she will bark; if they are confident, she is confident. I take advantage of this by modelling calm behaviour myself, but even so it was three steps forward, two back for many months. 

Like lily cd re, I think this sounds like adolescent behaviour - both of mine started alert barking at EVERYTHING when they reached adolescence. It's as if they are old enough to believe they need to take responsibility for warning, but don't yet have the experience to know when a warning is really needed, and when it is superfluous! I found Turid Rugaas little book "Barking - the sound of a language" very helpful for that part.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks!

I will take a look at the book. I am basically doing leash correction and positive reinforcement when she "leaves it"...it just seemed a like a big, fat giant step backwards.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Be careful with the leash popping (assuming you mean that and not true leash correction which is another story) as even that gentle of a tug when used in an already fearful situation for the dog can just reinforce the fear. If vocal lures (kissy noises, puppy puppy, leg patting, etc) don't break the focus on the "strange" thing, try taking a squeaky toy with you. 

I totally sympathize though. It's much easier to mentally handle these behavior issues with a young puppy. Causes more stress on us when it's an older dog. My husband is struggling with that with our newest who is 9 months now. He's used to a fully trained, public access SD at 9 months, not a never walked on a leash before or been in urban areas dog. I'm struggling more to change his expectations than I am to get Desi "caught up."


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Keep in mind too that always making car rides exciting (play play play) is a cause for stimulation/stress and can associate car with excitement thus the wine when you stop at light (=arrive at fun place). You can practice calm car stuff. If you are into positive. I just shared a video on distraction training on my ItzaClip facebook page. This method works. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Developmental Stages

This is a good description of what to expect.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled thanks for that link. It is an excellent summary and clearly addresses the concern voiced by the OP.


----------

